# Curved wooden handrails



## BaldEagel (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi all, newby here and an amature router, I have just bought a house in France which has a very bad handrail to the curved staircase, what I want to know is there an easy way to make a replacement it is all multi layer and bending, then routing to shape.

Will try to post a pic if possible.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Mike, congratulations on the home purchase. I've constructed many staircases and guardrails, some curved. The accepted manner if construction is the multi layer system. Be aware of the mobis strip geometric dificulties in a rising curve. It will tend to twist so thats the reason its made with thin layers that are easer to manage then a thick piece. The strips are available from RW Specialities in Denver, Colorado. They come with the profile milled in the two outside pieces and the reverse profile pieces so you are able to clamp it up to the angle irons that are attached to the treads that go up the staircase. Not easy but the cleanest method I've tried. Try RW Specialities catalog for more info.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

We have a member (Ron) that's into stairs big time you may want to drop him email and ask him for tip or two..

Check out the link below and his uploads they will blow you away. 

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/31111-circular-stair-w-back-bowed-steps.html

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/27574-flare-w-elliptical-treads-bottom-round-step.html

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-...-tread-winder-refurnished-newl-hand-rail.html

=======



Mike Johnson said:


> Hi all, newby here and an amature router, I have just bought a house in France which has a very bad handrail to the curved staircase, what I want to know is there an easy way to make a replacement it is all multi layer and bending, then routing to shape.
> 
> Will try to post a pic if possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike; Congrats on the new home!
You do know that all stair parts are readily available (in N.A. at any rate)?
Making your own, as opposed to buying the parts and doing the on-site assembly and installation, is a huge leap in expertise required. 
Here's a sample of what's available...
Handrail - Handrail Bracket, Buy Handrail Brackets - StairSupplies™
Having done a few, the next one (never) will be contracted out! 
Cheers,
-Dan


----------



## BaldEagel (Feb 25, 2012)

Guys

Thanks for the responce's will look at all the posted links, what I thought of was to buy two handrails and rip them down on my table saw into alternate piece's, saw blade thickness then bending them arount a former made from a pipe of the dia to match the radius of the staircase with extension plates on the side to imitate the handrail drop, if that makes sence, once bent around the former I propose to epoxy the blanks together, the only problem I envisage is the tendancy for the blanks to twist when trying to bend them, I thought wetting them and then leaving them in place whilst they dry may help.

My other thought was to bend thin sheets of timber around the former and glue them together to cut a handrail from the blank created, has anyone tried this?

Once again thanks for your imput guys.

Mike


----------



## BaldEagel (Feb 25, 2012)

I suppose the other method, as the bend is a tight radius, is to find a tree trunk the right dia and hewn it out of solid, I think that may be also frought with difficulties, any thoughts?

Mike


----------

